# We wrote the 2016 global Coca-Cola anthem!



## feck

Our song "Taste The Feeling" was released globally yesterday by Coca-Cola - Avicii and Conrad Sewell did a version, and the version we produced is used for "Anthem", the flagship commercial, with Conrad's vocal in the US/select markets and our vocals in many other countries around the world.



Also, our version of "Hey Brother" was released.



3 other versions with our lead vocals were released as well. 







And with all of this is our new company, Space Camp. Looks like 2016 is going to be an awesome year!


----------



## germancomponist

I like it to read such good results of someone's work!

Congrats!


----------



## feck

germancomponist said:


> I like it to read such good results of someone's work!
> 
> Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen

feck said:


> Our song "Taste The Feeling" was released globally yesterday by Coca-Cola - Avicii and Conrad Sewell did a version, and the version we produced is used for "Anthem", the flagship commercial, with Conrad's vocal in the US/select markets and our vocals in many other countries around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, our version of "Hey Brother" was released.
> 
> 
> 
> 3 other versions with our lead vocals were released as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with all of this is our new company, Space Camp. Looks like 2016 is going to be an awesome year!





Hey Scott,
That's amazing!! Congrats!

'Anthem' is great! Is this the version with your vocals in it? Did you record everything in your studio, or does Coca Cola have their own studios? How long did it take you to complete the entire project?

Make sure they pay you for your work, you obviously deserve it. I did a couple of Philips Senseo commercials for Saatchi & Saatchi more than three years ago, but those S&S-bastards still haven't payed me (Saatchi & Saatchi only cares about their clients, they don't care about consumers, investers, business ethics, and they certainly don't care about the composers they hire. I really hate those guys!  )

Anyway, enjoy your success!

- Jerome Vonhögen

PS.Whatever you do, don't talk to Pepsi before you got payed by Coca Cola.


----------



## Simon Ravn

Nice, congratulations - that's really major!


----------



## pulse

Great work Scott!


----------



## Saxer

Cool job, well deserved! Congrats!


----------



## wst3

great news for you, and great spots! Well done Space Camp!!


----------



## EastWest Lurker

Congrats.


----------



## givemenoughrope

Congrats. $$!!

I had a sip of Coke last week and jesus christ did it taste like poison.


----------



## JE Martinsen

Congratulations!


----------



## feck

Jerome Vonhogen said:


> Hey Scott,
> That's amazing!! Congrats!
> 
> 'Anthem' is great! Is this the version with your vocals in it? Did you record everything in your studio, or does Coca Cola have their own studios? How long did it take you to complete the entire project?
> 
> Anyway, enjoy your success!


Thanks! There are several versions with our vocals - it's easiest to see them on our site where they are credited appropriately - http://www.spacecamp.global (www.spacecamp.global). I did all of the music in my studio at Stranded On A Planet, and a good deal of the vocals there as well. Josh Jones, our lead vocalist, is in Hawaii so he did his there and sent them to me to pop in. All in all we've been working on and off for the last 5 months on the whole project. I can say it's great to see everything out in the wild...200 countries! Crazy. Thanks to everyone here for the kind words!


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen

feck said:


> I can say it's great to see everything out in the wild...200 countries! Crazy.


 

Wow, 200 countries and you still took the time to answer my questions? I'm honored!

- Jerome Vonhögen


----------



## rottoy

Given Coca-Cola's association with the whole Qatar slave labor debacle, I would have thought they'd gone with this old Stones chestnut.


----------



## ag75

Great work! These sound awesome!


----------



## mc_deli

@feck can you give an example of the kinds of rights situation with this kind of work - what is typical - without being specific, of course - is this kind of work typically one off fee these days, paid by the track, performing royalties in/out...?


----------



## Lex

Congrats


----------



## Craig Sharmat

Congrats, that's a nice thing to happen!


----------



## dimtsak

Hey, i just saw the clip in Greek tv and i remembered your post.
Congratulations from me too.

(although i don't drink even a drip of cola)


----------



## Michael K. Bain

Congrats, what a feeling that must be! I am curious; why is that last clip called "Coca Cola Anthem 60s"?


----------



## feck

Michael K. Bain said:


> Congrats, what a feeling that must be! I am curious; why is that last clip called "Coca Cola Anthem 60s"?


Thanks! It's the 60 second version - we did 15, 30, and 60 second edits.


----------



## Michael K. Bain

feck said:


> Thanks! It's the 60 second version - we did 15, 30, and 60 second edits.


Okey doke, gotcha. I thought it was supposed to be 60s style, and I kept looking for 60s clothing and listening for 60s style music, and they never came!


----------



## donbodin

congrats Scott that is fantastic!


----------



## Udo

Congrats. 

Did you have to prove you're a regular Coca-Cola drinker before you got the job (do you actually like it)?


----------



## catsass

feck said:


> Our song "Taste The Feeling" was released globally yesterday by Coca-Cola - Avicii and Conrad Sewell did a version, and the version we produced is used for "Anthem", the flagship commercial, with Conrad's vocal in the US/select markets and our vocals in many other countries around the world.



A laurel and hardy congrats to you. You've got the sauce, friend!


----------



## Ian Dorsch

Congrats! Beautiful work!


----------



## feck

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## BigImpactSound

Congrats!


----------

